# Any sort of tie-out cable for toy breeds?



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

OK there seems to be some confusion, lol Let me clarify so I don't get any haters.

When I'm doing gardening or playing with kids or taking pics outside I would like to have the dogs out with me but want to have my hands free so that I can use them. I don't want to hold leashes. I will NOT be leaving my house and leaving dogs outside. I just want them contained, with me right there. They love to be outside but if I'm working in the flower beds I can't supervise them. OK You may read on now. LOL


Our yard in not fenced in. I'd love to let the chi's out when I'm working outside but they harrass my neighbors. LOL 

Is there some sort of tie-out made for small breeds? Anything I've seen at the store is heavy cables that weigh as much as my dogs.

We have an exercise pen but they act like they are in prison and just sit and whine.

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## xxxangelxxx (Mar 9, 2009)

ive got a very stretchy bungy rope lead which alot of them are really big but this one is not heavy and she can run on it, im not sure where you get them as my boyfriend found this one and made to clips on either side but we dont leave her on it when were not around x


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you are talking about more than one at a time then I wouldnt recommend it. Even if you are speaking of just one then I would make sure to watch them like hawks as I have seen tie out's no matter what size breed end up hurting them and sometimes killing them and it can happen within seconds:-( JMHO.

If you do decide to go this route then I would definately not use a collar (harness only) and if there are more than one being tied out at a time then seperate them so they can not reach each other or become tangled. Even with a harness the actual tie out itself can get tangled around necks so please keep that in mind.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would worry about theft or an animal getting them... dog, coyote, hawk, etc. They are so little and defenseless. I would never tie out Brody, even just for a second. 

Could you fence off part of your yard? It wouldn't have to be a great big area and you could get the stuff to do it at Home Depot, etc. and it probably wouldn't cost that much.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

My wee one doesnt get left in the garden unsupervised at all!! I worry about him too much.......theft, big dogs getting into the garden, terrorised by a cat, stung by a bee etc etc!


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I bought this one for camping from walmart. Your dog isn't allowed off leash at the campground , and this way she can be with me but I don't have to hold her. It is extremely light weight.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10417764


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

If you need to order online Petsmart has one.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755035

Though I think our Walmart one was only $3.99


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

OK I've edited the first post a bit to clarify.

I don't leave my dogs outside. never ever ever.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

zaek1 said:


> OK I've edited the first post a bit to clarify.
> 
> I don't leave my dogs outside. never ever ever.



LOL!!! Phew thats good, chis are so tiny they can get into all sorts of trouble!!
Mmmmm in terms of the question, I dunno, im no help at all sorry!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Good question. I've been wondering about this as well. My current house has a fenced in back yard, but my hometown abode does not. Boo loves sunning himself, and if I'm washing the car or such, I'd love to be able to let him out with me without worrying about cars and such. 

I've thought about making my own tie out from one of those really long nylon tie-out leashes but cutting off the heavy clip, sewing a loop at the end by folding over, and attatching one of those small, lightweight, aluminum D clips you find in the auto department for keychains.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm with Brody's mom, I would get a fenced in area that they could play in. They have yard fences on many of the dog store web sites.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I use a 16' nylon tie out made for small breeds
that I purchased in target. It has a light
weight hook and works great. I can't have a 
fenced in yard so this was my only alternative. 
Jasper loves it as much as my last chi.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I use the same Walmart one in my front yard that's not fenced yet. Even with a fenced yard in the back, birds can swoop down. I'm constantly on guard and can hear the crows cawing above us. I'm always a wreck. My boyfriend refuses to build a glass dome over the yard. lol


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> I use the same Walmart one in my front yard that's not fenced yet. Even with a fenced yard in the back, birds can swoop down. I'm constantly on guard and can hear the crows cawing above us. I'm always a wreck. My boyfriend refuses to build a glass dome over the yard. lol


LOL about the dome above the yard! I live near an area that is a protected area for birds of prey. Well, not right near it but within 20 miles and I am the same way with my babies! Birds of prey are terrifying to me. I'm all for them being protected but just don't come near my back yard! So because of that the dinamic duo don't go out without me, and even if it's just to pee, I'm at the door at a minimum and Chloe, my 70lb lab is out there with them (she thinks they are her puppies and guards them as such). Plus, I live in a fairly desert area and the temperatures are so variable... So we just go on lots of walks. Although, with Bella being pregnant and not wanting to keep up with Wiley (they both usually trot/run together) I think I'm going to have to make that multiple walks!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm my fam is planning to get a chainlinked fence in our yard but it's gonna be a bit till they do cuz the estimate is about 10G -_-; i even asked my dad to make a mesh one but he's being stubborn on wanting the house to look nice...and not out of wack just cuz of dexter  thank god there's no hawks here or big birds...all i ever see are sparrows and woodpeckers. dexter is allowed to walk out on his own to the garden to pee and run around messing up the dirt but he comes straight back inside when he hears our alarmed doors which makes a BEEEEEEEEEEEP sound, i think he got so used to that sound when it opens that he just comes running in barking thinking someone came in through the front LOL.

wish you luck on finding the right tie out rope though...i've thought about that option as well but i couldn't bare to think of bees attacking my poor chi and he wouldn't be able to run away from danger


----------

